# Do You Really Think Marijuana Will Be Legal Soon? (nationwide)



## Hashbean420 (May 26, 2010)

i think california will be the first state to legalize and from there on other states will follow, i really dought marijuana will be legal soon. its amazing how anslinger made the whole world believe that marijuana was "bad"

and for those who dont know who anslinger is, he is basically the guy that caused worldwide prohibition.


----------



## growone (May 26, 2010)

nationwide? no
california, maybe, looks like a close call, could go either way
but if california legalizes, who would make the next move?
my guess would be nevada, kind of a wild card state that can do some interesting choices when it comes to making a living


----------



## squarepush3r (May 26, 2010)

california will be the trial, it it works, within 5 years possibly nationwide.


----------



## ilcattivo (May 26, 2010)

In 5 years maybe NH, CA and CO. I don't think the feds will make it non prescription anytime soon.


----------



## Cow Tea (May 26, 2010)

I think it will happen within the term of the next two presidents. I mean, we got 14 states with medical MJ since 1996. That's an average rate of one state per year. When half the states either are medical, or legal like California will be, it will be in the fed's best interest to at least federally decriminalize it. It doesn't make since to fight half the states that make up the United States.


----------



## Jayron (May 26, 2010)

im thinking federally legal as a medicine in the near future but decriminalization wont be for a long while


----------



## ford442 (May 26, 2010)

i predict that CA does it this november - it is important that prohibitionists cannot site CA's refusal to do so in the future.. it is important that we do it now under this presidency.. oregon has a slight chance as well as nevada of doing it this year, but i am not so optimistic.. i'm not 100% sure about eastern states like NH or MA..

nationwide.... give it 20 years - i think it will be federally legal before that..


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (May 26, 2010)

Won't happen any day soon that's for sure. Has to be reclassified from Schedule I drug first before anything like that can ever happen. Our over bloated 'law enforcement' and prisons (just like our government) make ALOT of money from it still being illegal as well, so you won't be drying up that gravy train any day soon either. There is far more more money, control and misery to be had by keeping it illegal for a long long time.


----------



## Maui Waui (May 28, 2010)

anyone know what canada may do if they pass the bill this november in cali, ive heard rumors that BC may legalize if cali does and from there on it wont be too long till its nationwide especially considering that medical is legal nation wide and in 2005 it was almost decriminalized only thing that stopped it was the change in government to conservative (basically republicans) and the states push to keep it illegal


----------



## growone (May 28, 2010)

> anyone know what canada may do if they pass the bill this november in cali, ive heard rumors that BC may legalize if cali does and from there on it wont be too long till its nationwide especially considering that medical is legal nation wide and in 2005 it was almost decriminalized only thing that stopped it was the change in government to conservative (basically republicans) and the states push to keep it illegal


i hadn't heard that, but wouldn't that be something
this is DEA's big fear, that the whole 'MJ illegality web' begins to unravel
well, i can only hope Cali voters do the noble act, and begin a chain of events that change everything


----------



## dtp5150 (Jun 1, 2010)

not if these stupid fucking potheads and growers keep voting no whenever its on the ballot

i hope most of yall are too bonked to even vote. please just stay out of the booth.

someone shoulda gave yer moms a coat hanger when they had the chance to save our community from your greed.

an example of my friend who is voting no:
jobless, no car, drove 4 hours in town ( borrowed his ex gf car who dumped him ) and got $500 from his mom to do housework ( which he also got shitface drunk almost every night and took E, not starting work till after noon )

this person has no clue what the fuck they are doing in life, and trying to protect some meager income by voting no on legalizing weed, its just straight up retards leading retards.


----------



## ford442 (Jun 1, 2010)

dtp5150 said:


> not if these stupid fucking potheads and growers keep voting no whenever its on the ballot


i will just point out that this will be the first time in history that we have actually been able to vote on legalization.. 215 passed with something like 79% and that was in the 90's.. 
i have a feeling that the individuals who make serious money from pot will not amount to a huge number of votes.. most people just smoke and grow for personal by the numbers i think..


----------



## deprave (Jun 1, 2010)

ford442 said:


> i will just point out that this will be the first time in history that we have actually been able to vote on legalization.. 215 passed with something like 79% and that was in the 90's..
> i have a feeling that the individuals who make serious money from pot will not amount to a huge number of votes.. most people just smoke and grow for personal by the numbers i think..


 I agree, people that make good money from pot well they are in the miniority and in that miniority we have the miniority of those people that are going to vote 'no' so I dont think its really something to worry about


----------



## o B12UT4L o (Jun 3, 2010)

Thats why i keep my mouth shut and grow as much as I want 4 wife and myself. I'll never understand why the Government cant keep themselves out of states' F in business


----------



## Burger Boss (Jun 4, 2010)

There are still over 4 months till the November ballot and I'm anxious to see who and what comes out of the woodwork to try to defeat this measure. You know it's coming and BIG time!! For sure, some big bucks will be forthcoming from the Utah crowd and a lot of Rebublican $ too. The various Law Enforcement and Correctional Officer Associations should be in with both feet. So, I'm waiting for the first ugly head to pop up, and do my best to counter whatever Lies and BS arguments they come up with, at least in my area of influence. Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## Maui Waui (Jun 4, 2010)

ya if this passes it could start a chain reaction in which other states are like "shit cali's made a lot of money and created a lot of new jobs mabey we should too" cus if theres one thing government cant resist its cash


----------



## wiseguy316 (Jun 9, 2010)

i don't see it anytime soon in the bible belt. "MJ is a hard core drug ." We will be the last.


----------



## GreggO (Jun 9, 2010)

wiseguy316 said:


> i don't see it anytime soon in the bible belt. "MJ is a hard core drug ." We will be the last.


damn bible belt. That is the major problem with the legalization process. Without even researching the cause and effect of mj use they all vote no because its "bad". And its because some d-bag decided its a gateway drug. I've been smoking for years and the only thing I've tried while I was stoned were shrooms because they're natural. I have tried worse things while I was so wasted drunk I didn't know what i was doin, but booze isn't classified as a gateway drug.... cause c'mon it is represented as Christ's' blood, so its A-OK


----------



## ford442 (Jun 9, 2010)

florida is especially hard on pot.. i expect they will be one of the last..


----------



## roachwagon (Jun 10, 2010)

LA is a going to be a tough state too. I have a friend in Baton Rouge, he sent me an e-mail sending they are trying to make the penalties stiffer for pot possesion. What is frustrating is that in the 10th ammendment to the US constitution says that we may govern ourselves and make laws accordingly.

I don't see it ever happening in the South. At least prolly in my lifetime it wont be legal there.


----------



## Maui Waui (Jun 10, 2010)

I always find it funny that its the bible belt that is against cannabis because by doing so arnt they in turn saying "god made a mistake"?


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jun 11, 2010)

Although I wish it would be, here is why I think it will be many years before we see cannabis legal across north America, basically because of big business. If you really look at the versatility of hemp and cannabis, it would seriously affect many industries and groups, here's a few:

The Biggee and we all know this - DEA - since such a high percentage of drug busts are marijuana related, if it was legal you would most likely see this organization end, not that that would be such a bad thing....assholes...

The Pharmaceutical companies - how much money would they loose if people smartened up and started growing their own natural medicines, almost all medicines are mocked from something naturally occurring in nature, penicillin, morphine, man just too many to name em all, would they really allow that?

How about the textile companies that produce paper, rope clothing and so many other products, or the loggin' companies that destroy the earth, do you think those corporations would go down without a fight, because the re-introduction of hemp would devastate them and save the planet! (Cool Fact - the first paper mill in the US was hemp paper and the constitution is written on hemp paper, check it out!)

But that's not all - the entire legal system get huge amounts of funding from drug related prosecution, think about all the people across north America that have to go to court for marijuana related charges, think of all the fines, court costs, lawyer fees and the money that everybody in that court room is making doin they jobs (prosecuting for a pant)

Then you have the Prisions which has now become privatized businesses, what would happen if there were no drug bust for them to fill their jails with, wouldn't be as profitable.

It would most likely affect the farming industry as many farmers would probably start growing hemp due to it turn over, easyness to grow and many many uses, ensuring they would be able to sell their product, food prices may go up, but like their not already, cept the hardworkin farmers don't see the money.....

If you can be sure of one thing.....it's that history repeats itself and you can be sure that if the government does decide to allow us sheep to have our precious plant, they still will find a way to fuck us, laws were made to be broken....literally.....or else the machine would not run....better yet... there would be no need for the machine.....

I dunno maybe im just jayded cause of all the bullshit that has been goin on recently, but as you look at the past you see it's been going on forever, why would they simply end it and give the people what they want......no matter what, I will never stop growin and smokin and living day to day with a smile on my face, FUCK THE GUVURNMENT!


----------



## ford442 (Jun 11, 2010)

don't forget the alcohol and tobacco industries..


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jun 11, 2010)

Ya LOL them tooo! I'm sure theres a few more that will come up too, that was just offa the top o my head... Least i know Im not the only jaded one here lol!!


----------



## Burger Boss (Jun 12, 2010)

legalizeitcanada said:


> Ya LOL them tooo! I'm sure theres a few more that will come up too, that was just offa the top o my head... Least i know Im not the only jaded one here lol!!


We will know our enemy any time now. The primaries are over here in CA, and soon the cannabis "naysayers" will be showing up on the airways, spewing theirs lies, mis truths and other assorted bull shit. I for one do not intend to sit on my ass and watch these assholes take away something I've waited 50 years for! Every TV commercial, or newspaper ad that shows up in my area, will be met with ridicule, 
scorn, and countered with facts to blow away their lies. These bastards must be held accountable for their misguided behavior.
At the bottom of EVERY political ad, there must be a listing of the sponsor. I will google whatever entity is shown, and proceed to "Blizzard" them with email from HELL!
I have joined up with Tax & Control Cannabis California 2010 and contributed $10, and I would suggest that some in this Forum could do the same, if in fact, they are truly passionate about this and would really like to help. Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## Balzac89 (Jun 12, 2010)

*Washington State has jumped on the legalization wagon brothers! They are currently collecting petetion signatures to get a state wide ballot to legalize!*


----------



## Balzac89 (Jun 12, 2010)

Two fuck yous to the feds!


----------



## ford442 (Jun 13, 2010)

i put in $5 at http://www.taxcannabis2010.org/ - everybody has a nickel bag they can spare right?


----------



## TheRuiner (Jun 14, 2010)

Legalization is inevitable, it's just a matter of enough people (and the right people) getting behind it. Once truth has enough time to spread then it's a no brainer that cannabis will be legal again... it's getting the truth to the people that will take time, unfortunately there are still so many people out there that don't care enough to educate them selves, that is until it's effected their lives in some way ie(family or friend getting jailed or arrested). At least we're headed in the right direction. I don't understand how people can be so uneducated regarding something we impose such harsh penalties for. The truth always boils to the surface though, always does, it's just a matter of time... what a waste of 70+ years of resources and lives ruined for something some of our founders enjoyed themselves the same way we do.....


----------



## Burger Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

ford442 said:


> i put in $5 at http://www.taxcannabis2010.org/ - everybody has a nickel bag they can spare right?


 That is just too cool! You're a good man ford. Finally someone who really puts their money where their mouth is.
I'm thinking there are some CA folks in here who can post up, big time! BUT, no action, no follow through, not willing to WORK.
So, my CA brothers & sisters, have you got what it takes? Can YOU put down the bong long enough to HELP?
Help with what you ask? Convince the 18+ year olds that their vote DOES count....get 3 non voters to register.....convince at least 3 voters who may not be sure which way to go, that this is RIGHT on many levels. OK, maybe you're not in a position to OPENLY advocate, FINE, Then YOU, (someone of means with something to lose for advocating), REACH down in that big ol' wallet and pull out $50/100 or MORE! I'm 71, LIVE on social security, (or at least get by), and I was able to find $10 for the cause.
Any day now there will be MILLIONS of dollars spent on media to attempt to defeat this proposition, it will take big $$$$ to counter their crap! If you want legal smoke and NOT be a "criminal" anymore, then bloody well get with the program! BB


----------



## TheRuiner (Jun 15, 2010)

Right on Burger Boss, that's the only way it's gonna happen, education.


----------



## bajafox (Jun 15, 2010)

My wife and I each put 5 on it, this is the year we will make it happen in California. People even went to vote for it a few weeks ago thinking that's when we voted for it, lol


----------



## mrboots (Jun 15, 2010)

I dont think I'll ever see it legal nationwide, but cali has a real chance, go vote if you live out there. We had the issue on the ballot out here in nevada a few years ago, it failed, but got 45% of the vote, so maybe if it passes in california wecan have another shot at it out here.


----------



## 1gamma45 (Jun 21, 2010)

Once it starts it will not stop. The fact is we need this plant not just to smoke but to take that next step in fuel supply and wood resources. There are enough smart people seeing whats going on that are in the right place to make the right calls to have it made legal soon. The whole resone MJ was outlawed was because it was seen as something that was taking profits from people using oil and wood. Well with all the logging and distruction of the of forests and the complete screw ups of oil companies like BP its becoming a money sink to not look into legalizing, taxing , and making money off hemp and the products it can replace.


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jun 21, 2010)

1gamma45 said:


> Once it starts it will not stop. The fact is we need this plant not just to smoke but to take that next step in fuel supply and wood resources. There are enough smart people seeing whats going on that are in the right place to make the right calls to have it made legal soon. The whole resone MJ was outlawed was because it was seen as something that was taking profits from people using oil and wood. Well with all the logging and distruction of the of forests and the complete screw ups of oil companies like BP its becoming a money sink to not look into legalizing, taxing , and making money off hemp and the products it can replace.


The whole reason MJ was outlawed was because it was seen as something that was taking profits from people using oil and wood. --- Actually, it wasn't outlawed until after the carter admin lost power due to the VP getting caught with coke, I believe it was Nixon who implemented the law, before that is was legal, the first US paper mill was for hemp paper, which is what the US constitution is written on.....the real reason is was (and I can't say outlawed) was because of Mexico's importation of the product. They had the ability to grow more than the US due to their weather patterns and it was driving their economy, almost surpassing the US at the time, which they didn't like. Essentially what they did was say that you had to have a special stamp from the government to import or export the product, and didn't give out any stamps...essentially makin it illegal....Fuckin bullshit......but I do agree that nowadays, OIL, LOGGIN, JUDICIAL and POWER companies and the sort are the main forces keeping the prohibition active!


----------



## Burger Boss (Jun 21, 2010)

legalizeitcanada said:


> The whole reason MJ was outlawed was because it was seen as something that was taking profits from people using oil and wood. --- Actually, it wasn't outlawed until after the carter admin lost power due to the VP getting caught with coke, I believe it was Nixon who implemented the law, before that is was legal, the first US paper mill was for hemp paper, which is what the US constitution is written on.....the real reason is was (and I can't say outlawed) was because of Mexico's importation of the product. They had the ability to grow more than the US due to their weather patterns and it was driving their economy, almost surpassing the US at the time, which they didn't like. Essentially what they did was say that you had to have a special stamp from the government to import or export the product, and didn't give out any stamps...essentially makin it illegal....Fuckin bullshit......but I do agree that nowadays, OIL, LOGGIN, JUDICIAL and POWER companies and the sort are the main forces keeping the prohibition active!


Your attitude is great! Unfortunately, your information is WAY off. MJ was made illegal in the USA in the 1930's, NOT during the Carter OR Nixon administrations.
The production of MJ in Mexico has NEVER made Mexico some economic powerhouse, rivaling the US economy! And as for them having more favorable weather for the cultivation of GOOD cannabis...........uh, I'm thinking that some of the FINEST strains in the world come from, CALIFORNIA, U.S.A. So, please, keep up the GREAT attitude, BUT, get your facts straight. Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jun 21, 2010)

Actually.....
For most of human history, marijuana has been completely legal. It&#8217;s not a recently discovered plant, nor is it a long-standing law. Marijuana has been illegal for less than 1% of the time that it&#8217;s been in use. Its known uses go back further than 7,000 B.C. and it was legal as recently as when Ronald Reagan was a boy.
The marijuana (hemp) plant, of course, has an incredible number of uses. The earliest known woven fabric was apparently of hemp, and over the centuries the plant was used for food, incense, cloth, rope, and much more. This adds to some of the confusion over its introduction in the United States, as the plant was well known from the early 1600&#8217;s, but did not reach public awareness as a recreational drug until the early 1900&#8217;s.
America&#8217;s first marijuana law was enacted at Jamestown Colony, Virginia in 1619. It was a law &#8220;ordering&#8221; all farmers to grow Indian hempseed. There were several other &#8220;must grow&#8221; laws over the next 200 years (you could be jailed for not growing hemp during times of shortage in Virginia between 1763 and 1767), and during most of that time, hemp was legal tender (you could even pay your taxes with hemp &#8212; try that today!) Hemp was such a critical crop for a number of purposes (including essential war requirements &#8211; rope, etc.) that the government went out of its way to encourage growth.
The United States Census of 1850 counted 8,327 hemp &#8220;plantations&#8221; (minimum 2,000-acre farm) growing cannabis hemp for cloth, canvas and even the cordage used for baling cotton.
*The Mexican Connection*
In the early 1900s, the western states developed significant tensions regarding the influx of Mexican-Americans. The revolution in Mexico in 1910 spilled over the border, with General Pershing&#8217;s army clashing with bandit Pancho Villa. Later in that decade, bad feelings developed between the small farmer and the large farms that used cheaper Mexican labor. Then, the depression came and increased tensions, as jobs and welfare resources became scarce.
One of the &#8220;differences&#8221; seized upon during this time was the fact that many Mexicans smoked marijuana and had brought the plant with them, and it was through this that California apparently passed the first state marijuana law, outlawing &#8220;preparations of hemp, or loco weed.&#8221;
However, one of the first state laws outlawing marijuana may have been influenced, not just by Mexicans using the drug, but, oddly enough, because of Mormons using it. Mormons who traveled to Mexico in 1910 came back to Salt Lake City with marijuana. The church&#8217;s reaction to this may have contributed to the state&#8217;s marijuana law. _(Note: the source for this speculation is from articles by Charles Whitebread, Professor of Law at USC Law School in a paper for the Virginia Law Review, and a speech to the California Judges Association (sourced below). Mormon blogger Ardis Parshall disputes this.)_
Other states quickly followed suit with marijuana prohibition laws, including Wyoming (1915), Texas (1919), Iowa (1923), Nevada (1923), Oregon (1923), Washington (1923), Arkansas (1923), and Nebraska (1927). These laws tended to be specifically targeted against the Mexican-American population.
When Montana outlawed marijuana in 1927, the Butte Montana Standard reported a legislator&#8217;s comment: &#8220;When some beet field peon takes a few traces of this stuff&#8230; he thinks he has just been elected president of Mexico, so he starts out to execute all his political enemies.&#8221; In Texas, a senator said on the floor of the Senate: &#8220;All Mexicans are crazy, and this stuff [marijuana] is what makes them crazy.&#8221;


oh ya and 
The *War on Drugs*, referred to as the "War on _some_ Drugs" by its detractors, is a campaign of prohibition and foreign military aid being undertaken by the United States government, with the assistance of participating countries, intended to both define and reduce the illegal drug trade.[1][2] This initiative includes a set of drug policies of the United States that are intended to discourage the production, distribution, and consumption of psychoactive drugs. The term was first used by President Richard Nixon on June 17, 1971.[3][4]

It wasn't made illegal in the 30's, just not available, the laws started shortly after.......but I'm always up to learn more and if I'm off and you can back it up with some documentation then I would be more than happy to revise my point of view......Thanks for the comment though.....love this site!! Nothing like a good ole back and forth!!


----------



## nathenking (Jun 21, 2010)

If it does get voted legal, why dont any of you see that what ever the government touches they fuck up... This will be no different... If pot goes legal the government will get there greedy hands wrapped around it and fuck it up... Look at the ATF alcohol, tobacoo and firearms... Basically you cant sell any of those items with out some kind of permit, this has big business all written all over it... You will have to pay for a permit and then get taxed out of the ass to produce it, thats saying if any one decides to pay tax on it anyways. All my humboldt friends will not all of a sudden start paying 25-30 percent taxes on what they already have been growing for decades. 
Another note is that if cali does legalize it, it will never compare to how much money they are in debt, they still need the federal money to run there state, so the federal government will say nope, change the law or get cut off from the federal titty. That is what happend in Montana when they were forced to change the speed limit in the 90's
A point pertaining to the presidency, if obama wants to get re-elected he will not let this happen, otherwise he will lose all those states that have been mentioned above and give the republicans a huge platform, I doubt he will let it fly, its political suicide for him.
just my 2cents


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jun 21, 2010)

and the G20 aint makin things any better


----------



## Scruffydss (Jun 21, 2010)

If it does go legal in California it will boost the tourism industry ... hmmm where do I want to go on vacation ? ... sun, surf and spliff


----------



## 1gamma45 (Jun 22, 2010)

Because they cant fuck it up wth all the anti trust laws. If our govenement was the solo contyroler of the trade yes they would screw us. But they cant. Everyone will have a hand in it from the big guys that can front the money for shops from one end of the US to the other or the mom and pop fruit stands that pop up in the summer. Once its legal I personaly will never buy again from anyone cause I will growing my own like the majority I think. 

My worry is that these big cig companies get into the buisness then start adding shit to the weed to make it become an additction like cigs. Can you picture going to the you local corner store and asking for a hard pack of newport MJ 100s.


----------



## 1gamma45 (Jun 22, 2010)

Scruffydss said:


> If it does go legal in California it will boost the tourism industry ... hmmm where do I want to go on vacation ? ... sun, surf and spliff


 
And that my friend would be an awsome Vac


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jun 22, 2010)

I concur!! 



1gamma45 said:


> And that my friend would be an awsome Vac


----------



## bennyspop (Jun 23, 2010)

CA could go either way. It all depends on whether or not the "radical right" confuses the issue with $$ and advertising like they did with Gay Rights. I don't think you'll see it Nationwide for a long time...human consciousness is still too dense and slow. The "good Herb" has good vibs, and when not abused always treats you right.


----------



## ford442 (Jun 23, 2010)

i tend to think that it is not so much the denseness of people, but the lack of accurate information - if you grew up with everyone telling you that cheese comes from the moon then you would tend to think that.. anslinger spent 40 long years hammering the lies into people.. we just need to present the truth..


----------



## bajafox (Jun 23, 2010)

Scruffydss said:


> If it does go legal in California it will boost the tourism industry ... hmmm where do I want to go on vacation ? ... sun, surf and spliff


You can't go wrong with Sunny San Diego


----------



## TheRuiner (Jun 25, 2010)

ford442 said:


> i tend to think that it is not so much the denseness of people, but the lack of accurate information - if you grew up with everyone telling you that cheese comes from the moon then you would tend to think that.. anslinger spent 40 long years hammering the lies into people.. we just need to present the truth..


Exactly, educate the ignorant. I had a convo with someone the other day that though and I quote "every time you smoke a join, one brain cell dies." One. One brain cell folks. That must've been some scientific break though that I missed. 
And this was an adult! an educated adult none the less! Moon cheese is a good analogy, it makes just about as much sense as ruining someones life, taking there children and home and possessions because of a harmless plant. a non toxic, organic plant that's the same as the day God put it on the earth... 
If everyone that enjoyed using Cannabis could stand up and say, why yes, I enjoy smoking that herb. Then we'd be back to normal in one day... but those people are risking so much to do so, they remain silent and unhelpful to the movement.
The stigma of being a 'druggie' is keeping people that don't smoke from realizing that just because you smoke weed doesn't mean you are some scum of the earth slime ball that would sell there kids for a joint. Just plain ignorance. But you guys know this, tell someone that doesn't....


----------



## ford442 (Jun 25, 2010)

right.. it makes sense - if i was told and i believed that pot was as bad as crystal meth i would have a very different view on the whole thing.. i have tried for years to make proper distinctions between substances and the differing consequences people face from using them..


----------

